# Uniform Stain Color and Reducing Stain Buildup



## NJKlinkhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently purchased unfinished red oak cabinets for my kitchen and have started the finishing process. The doors have a recessed panel with an oak veneer which tends to absorb the stain differently in areas and I would like any advice on how to make this appear more uniform. Also since the doors were already assembled, I couldn't prefinish the panel and am having some problems with stain buildup around the edges. I am using a deep burgundy color stain (Cabernet: Varathane Brand) and even though I am hand wiping the stain on with the grain it seems impossible to get the corner edges consistent. I have not applied any coats of poly yet so I'm hoping someone might have some advice on how to get the color looking better before sealing it in.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi NJ. I'm sure Jerry (Mayfield) will be of help but I've found that using a sanding sealer first then rubbing down before applying the stain usually gives good results as far as evenness goes. Wait and see what Jerry says.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Its a little late now,but it is always a good idea to make up sample boards with the complete finishing schedule applied. It is not unusual for veneer to accept stain a little differently than solid wood,but is rare for the veneer itself to take stain differently. Did you sand , if so how and what grits. You mentioned stain building up around the edges,I don't understand what you mean. One more thing red oak(due to its grain structure) tends to bleed back finish quite a bit. Please supply more info.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## NJKlinkhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I'm not sure that stain buildup is the correct term.....where the recessed panel meets the frame of the doors I am having difficulty getting the color even without leaving marks from my staining cloth that don't blend into the grain.....the more I try to even it out the darker (i.e., the buildup) it becomes. I guess I'm wondering if there is some other application technique I should be using.

As for sanding, I sanded all of the surfaces first with a 120 grit, then 180, then 220. As for the bleeding back, is there really anything I can do about it? If I'm understanding correctly, I believe this is the issue I'm experiencing (I'm assuming the bleeding is where I am seeing areas of the grain that almost appear wet or shiny). Will this be as noticeable when the poly is applied (I'm using a satin finish) or will it be enhanced?

-NJK


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Veneer comes sanded to 150 grit so it shouldn't ever be sanded with a coarser grit. I t sounds as if you are applying the stain to thick and not wiping it off soon enough. Putting a top coat over what you have now will simply magnify the problems. The areas that are shiny or appear wet are the bleed back that has dried. This will never look right unless the stain is stripped off. Do you need to add color the wood ?. I'm sorry there is no one step fix for your problem.

Regards

Jerry


----------

